# Texas Fall Outback Rally - Menu



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, gang,

Do we need a menu for our Saturday night potluck? Or do we just want to fix/bring something and put it all together? I notice many of the rallies list a menu and people sign up for what they are going to bring. We did that last time. Do you want to do it this time?

List your contributions.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, I've heard from one of you (and he thinks we need a menu) so start listing what you're going to bring........

I'll post mine when Tish tells me what she's fixing.









Mark


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark, 
I though last time worked well. Any ideas on who to get the meat from?

We'll bring brownies, ice cream and cones.

Kieth


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Keith,

Last time did work well. I'm going online to see if I can find someone to provide the meat. Will post reasults as I find them.

Mark

*Menu:
Appetizers:

Main courses:

Side dishes:

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag*


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark,
My dad lives in Fredericksburg and when Judy and I were there a couple of weeks ago they told us about this place that catered bbq. It is called CRANKY FRANKS phone number 830-997-2353. They highly recommended this place and knowing my dad it is not expensive either. How did you work this last time? Did someone go pickup the meat or was it delivered to you? Let me know the procedure, so that we may help.
Robert


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Judy says put us down for the following:
Appetizers: Queso and chips , Texas Caviar.
Side Dish: Squash Casserole.

Robert


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rob,

Thanks for the information. I'll try to call today.

Mark

*Menu:
Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Main courses:

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Desserts:*
*Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag*


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Rob,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I'll try to call today.
> 
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, Glenn.

Mark

*Menu:
Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Main courses:

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag*


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

I assume we'll just all chip in for the bbq meat for Saturday night feast.

On a side note, we never miss an opportunity to go to Friedhelm's Bavarian Inn for dinner while in Fredericksburg so Vicki and I will be going there Friday night. Very good German food and a Prime Rib that match's Lowry's in Chicago and San Francisco. Anyone interested in joining us is welcome.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I assume we'll just all chip in for the bbq meat for Saturday night feast.


That's what we did in San Marcos and it worked out well. Once I found out who and what, I'll let everyone know how much. I'm trying to keep it around $10 per trailer like we did then.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, Texas Outbackers, here's the latest on the meat situation.....

10 punds of brisket and 5 pounds of sausage, cooked and ready to serve in aluminum pans ready at 4PM on Saturday, September 29th! The lady said 15 pounds would feed 50 of us, especially since some of that 50 are kids.

If we do it like we did in March, that's $10 per trailer. I'll be available to collect your family's $10 contribution anytime starting Friday night, the 28th!

Remember, keep posting your other dishes to our menu on this thread.

I'm anxious to see y'all again and to MEET some of y'all!

Mark

Oh, and don't forget the "kool aid."

*Menu:
Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Main course: 
Brisket and Sausage by Cranky Frank's BBQ

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag *


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Put us down for a green bean casserole.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gotcha! Thanks.

Mark

Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Main course: 
Brisket and Sausage by Cranky Frank's BBQ

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl
Chili corn - mswalt

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag [/b]


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Put Glenn and I down for a pot of beans and an orange/pineapple lush angel food cake.


----------



## Mom (Aug 4, 2007)

We'll bring the coleslaw and chocolate chip cookies.

Tim, May & Michelle


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Karen makes some sort of cold salad out of Pasta and stuff which is really good so i will have her make about 5X what she normally does for us...

So lets call it "Cold Pasta Salad" for the menu...


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi everyone!! Put us down for pasta salad and deviled eggs









Michelle & Scott


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Karen makes some sort of cold salad out of Pasta and stuff which is really good so i will have her make about 5X what she normally does for us...
> 
> So lets call it "Cold Pasta Salad" for the menu...


OOps! Guess I was too slow with the post







I'll skip the pasta salad and make another dish.









Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Main course: 
Brisket and Sausage by Cranky Frank's BBQ

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl
Chili corn - mswalt
Pot of beans - OuttaHere 
Coleslaw - Tim P.
Cold Pasta Salad - Ghosty
Pasta salad (?)and deviled eggs - Herkdoctor

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag
Orange/pineapple lush angel food cake - OuttaHere 
Chocolate chip cookies - Tim P.[/b]


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi all! I'll make Potato Salad along with the Deviled Eggs.
Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Main course: 
Brisket and Sausage by Cranky Frank's BBQ

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl
Chili corn - mswalt
Pot of beans - OuttaHere 
Coleslaw - Tim P.
Cold Pasta Salad - Ghosty
Potato salad and deviled eggs - Herkdoctor

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag
Orange/pineapple lush angel food cake - OuttaHere 
Chocolate chip cookies - Tim P.[/b]


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

How about if we bring an appetizer of stuffed jalapenos and a dessert of Nieman Marcus bars?

Micah


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

How about it? Right on!

Bring it on!

Mark

*Menu:
Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Stuffed jalapenos - collinsfam_tx

Main course: 
Brisket and Sausage by Cranky Frank's BBQ

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl
Chili corn - mswalt
Pot of beans - OuttaHere 
Coleslaw - Tim P.
Cold Pasta Salad - Ghosty
Potato salad and deviled eggs - Herkdoctor

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag
Orange/pineapple lush angel food cake - OuttaHere 
Chocolate chip cookies - Tim P.
Nieman Marcus bars - collinsfam_tx*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a reminder.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone.....

I have been reviewing the menu list racking my brain on what we could bring and its seems pretty complete... Then my DW came up with an idea.... (she's the smart one!)

How about we bring all the dinnerware for everyone? ie... plates, cups, plastic ware, bowls.

Let me know,

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bryan,

That sounds like a plan! There will be about 50 of us in all.

Menu:
Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Stuffed jalapenos - collinsfam_tx

Main course: 
Brisket and Sausage by Cranky Frank's BBQ

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl
Chili corn - mswalt
Pot of beans - OuttaHere 
Coleslaw - Tim P.
Cold Pasta Salad - Ghosty
Potato salad and deviled eggs - Herkdoctor
Something edible - summergames84

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag
Orange/pineapple lush angel food cake - OuttaHere 
Chocolate chip cookies - Tim P.
Nieman Marcus bars - collinsfam_tx

Other:
Place settings - Texas Friends

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply!
Thats about the total I counted up also. We will get plenty for everyone. Wally World here we come!

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

to







is getting closer!























Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K. EVERYONE,
WE ARE DOWN TO THE WEEK OF THE RALLY! WE LOOK LIKE EVEN WITH THE OUTBACKERS THAT HAD TO CANCEL, WE WILL STILL HAVE BETWEEN 45 AND 50 OF US THERE. UNLESS EVERYONE THAT HAS NOT SIGNED UP TO BRING SOMETHING SIGNS UP OR JUST BRINGS A SIDE DISH, HERE IS THE MENU FOR SATURDAY EVENING MEAL.

Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Stuffed jalapenos - collinsfam_tx

Main course:
Brisket and Sausage - Cranky Frank's BBQ

Side dishes:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl
Chili corn - mswalt
Pot of beans - OuttaHere
Coleslaw - Tim P.
Cold Pasta salad - Ghosty
Potato salad and deviled eggs - Herkdoctor

Desserts:
Brownies, ice cream & cones - TexAg
Orange/pineapple lush angel food cake - OuttaHere
Chocolate chip cookies - Tim P.
Nieman Marcus bars - collinsfam_tx

Other:
Place settings - Texas Friends

SEE EVERYONE ON FRIDAY ! ! !
Robert


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Who's bringing the Alka-Seltzer???









Regards, Glenn


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

put us down for some peanut butter pie.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

bradnbecca,
I like the picture of the new TT. Can't wait to see the real thing this weekend.
Thanks for the peanut butter pie. That sounds delicious.
Rob


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

And we will be 4 for dinner. Bro and sis in law are coming too. We will bring something edible.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Menu*:
Appetizers:
Queso and chips - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Texas Caviar - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Stuffed jalapenos - collinsfam_tx

*Main course*: 
Brisket and Sausage by Cranky Frank's BBQ

*Side dishes*:
Squash casserole - ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS
Dirty Rice - GlenninTexas
Green bean casserole - profssionl
Chili corn - mswalt
Pot of beans - OuttaHere 
Coleslaw - Tim P.
Cold Pasta Salad - Ghosty
Potato salad and deviled eggs - Herkdoctor
Something edible - summergames84

*Desserts*:
Brownies, ice cream, cones - Teg Ag
Orange/pineapple lush angel food cake - OuttaHere 
Chocolate chip cookies - Tim P.
Nieman Marcus bars - collinsfam_tx
Peanut butter pie - bradnbecca

*Other*:
Place settings - Texas Friends

See y'all there!

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

It's getting close!! I'll bring two cakes... my family can put one away in no time!

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!

Glenn & Laura


----------

